# Thursday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Just to keep you guys guessing I went monster catfishing today with Skip and Charlie. A wealth of knowledge was shared back and forth as the bite was kinda slow. Maybe landed 30 cats and only one was picture worthy. 









Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------

